# Webanwendung Test



## Foermchen82 (28. Sep 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Tool zum Lasttest meiner Webanwendung. Ich habe z.b. schon Selenium gefunden, jedoch kann das nicht mehrere User simulieren.

Ich hätte also gerne folgendes:

Deinierte Aktionen durchführen (Aus Aufzeichnung oder auch per definition, ist egal)
Simulation mehrerer "Browser"

Ich brauche keinen Check, ob die Anzeige richtig ist oder ähnliches. Mir geht es lediglich darum mehrere User zu simuliereren, die bestimmte Aktionen ausführen.

Danke im voraus!


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2011)

"load testing" wäre eine gute Suchbegriff, und wenn es sich um GWT handelt, sagt man das am besten auch und fügt "GWT" zu den Suchbegriffen hinzu.


----------



## funkiwi (28. Sep 2011)

JMeter - Apache JMeter könnte hier auch helfen


----------



## Foermchen82 (28. Sep 2011)

@maki
Das hat mir bisher nicht geholfen. Alle Anworten zielten auf Tool, die nicht mehrere User simulieren konnten, nur Unit tests darstellten oder den JavaScriptteil nicht laden. Daher meine Frage  hier in die Runde wer schon Erfahrungen mit welchen Tools gemacht hatte.

@funkiwi
JMeter läd leider JavaSkript nicht und kann daher für mich nicht verwendet werden, da ich eine AJAX Anwendung baue


----------



## fastjack (28. Sep 2011)

Nimm Selenium + Gradle, dann kannst Du viele Tests parallel laufen lassen und so mehrere User simulieren.


----------

